# Job Interview



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a job interview on Monday with an English school for young children. I sent them a resume/CV on the off chance and they have rung asking to meet me. I don't even know what the job is. But here's hoping that it is a real job and a good one with decent hours and pay. I am currently working for my brother in his restuarant 4 days a week (40+ hours) for 300 Euros a week. It helps but is not enough to live on for a family of four. 

Anyway no questions here - I just wanted to throw it out there and hopefully get some support and maybe even some dutch courage. Oh wait I am drinking that now. haha.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

1200/month is pretty much a "normalish" wage dizzy - And you're right - It's not enough to live on. SUERTE!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Best of luck


----------



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks guys the interview was postponed and am now seeing them on monday --- fingers crossed for a good result


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Just be yourself & you'll sail through or in my native tongue ...... just gan canny kidda & yer'll be aalreet, nae bother.




Doggy


----------



## garveygirl (Nov 25, 2008)

well good luck to you let us know how you get on


----------



## Keidik (Nov 26, 2008)

dizzy said:


> I have a job interview on Monday with an English school for young children. I sent them a resume/CV on the off chance and they have rung asking to meet me. I don't even know what the job is. But here's hoping that it is a real job and a good one with decent hours and pay. I am currently working for my brother in his restuarant 4 days a week (40+ hours) for 300 Euros a week. It helps but is not enough to live on for a family of four.
> 
> Anyway no questions here - I just wanted to throw it out there and hopefully get some support and maybe even some dutch courage. Oh wait I am drinking that now. haha.


Hi there,

Can you tell me what type of work you are looking for and in what area of Spain? Good luck with the school job anyhow - do they have lolipop ladies over here??!


----------

